# Warcraft: The Beginning - Teaser-Trailer zum Warcraft-Film ist da!



## Launethil (3. November 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft: The Beginning - Teaser-Trailer zum Warcraft-Film ist da!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warcraft: The Beginning - Teaser-Trailer zum Warcraft-Film ist da!


----------



## stevem (3. November 2015)

ui ui das kurze Video sieht schon mal sehr nice aus, freue mich schon total auf den Film, hoffendlich gibts danach ein neues Warcraft Spiel ;D


----------



## nigra (3. November 2015)

Sieht ziemlich kitschig aus.


----------



## Romim (3. November 2015)

Hm also wo der Mann das Schwert gen Himmel streckt sieht es ein wenig billig aus.


----------



## Batze (3. November 2015)

Soll das da Sturmwind sein?


----------



## Worrel (3. November 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Soll das da Sturmwind sein?


Sieht so aus. Wieso?


----------



## Tut_Ench (3. November 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Soll das da Sturmwind sein?



Ich würde sagen ja, zumindest sieht das Haupttor sehr danach aus.

Der Teaser macht schon echt Lust auf mehr, ich bin echt gespannt auf den Film. Heulen zwar jetzt schon viele rum, dass die Orks doof aussehen, aber ich finde das, was ich bisher gesehen habe schon sehr stimmungsvoll.


----------



## Loosa (3. November 2015)

Hab gestern ein Ork-Bild per Twitter bekommen. Finde ich mal richtig gut und lebensecht modelliert. 
https://twitter.com/blauereiter/status/660330918528200704

Ein Trailer soll auch in ein paar Tagen kommen? Oder war damit der Teaser gemeint?


----------



## Celerex (3. November 2015)

Als Filmliebhaber bin ich immer ziemlich skeptisch gegenüber Spieleverfilmungen, aber Warcraft bietet zumindest storytechnisch sehr viel Erzählstoff. Außerdem hat Jones mit Source Code und Moon ziemlich gute Arbeit abgeliefert und Westenhofer hat spätestens mit Life of Pi gezeigt, was CGI technisch alles möglich ist, auch wenn er nur als "Dirigent" fungiert. Bei den Schauspielern erwarte ich keine Glanzleistungen, aber das ist bei solchen Filmen eh unwichtig, siehe Herr der Ringe, Hobbit und co. Ich bin daher sehr gespannt auf den Trailer und als Fan der Warcraftspiele hoffe ich einfach mal auf eine ausnahmsweise (mit Ausnahme von Silent Hill) gelungene Spieleverfilmung. Der Teaser sieht zumindest nicht übel aus.


----------



## BiJay (3. November 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ein Trailer soll auch in ein paar Tagen kommen? Oder war damit der Teaser gemeint?


Hast du nicht die 15 Sekunden des Teasers gesehen? Am Ende steht doch, dass der Trailer am Freitag kommt.


----------



## billy336 (3. November 2015)

Celerex schrieb:


> als Fan der Warcraftspiele hoffe ich einfach mal auf eine ausnahmsweise (mit Ausnahme von Silent Hill) gelungene Spieleverfilmung.



MMn gibt es ein paar ganz gute Spielverfilmungen: Tomb Raider, Need for Speed, Prince of Persia. aber Silent Hill gehört ganz bestimmt nicht dazu. Muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich ein sehr großer Silent Hill Fan bin und wenn die Story nicht kapiert wurde vom Drehbuchautor der Film in meinen Augen nix sein kann...

Auf Warcraft freu ich mich aber, nur befürchte ich, dass er unter den Erwartungen all der Warcraft Enthusiasten bleiben wird.

Zu den Orks: Die Art wie die Orcs (oder Orks) optisch dargestellt werden gefällt mir sehr gut, sie haben etwas humanes an sich...


----------



## Loosa (3. November 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Hast du nicht die 15 Sekunden des Teasers gesehen? Am Ende steht doch, dass der Trailer am Freitag kommt.



Ups... nö, dafür hatte ich noch keine Zeit. War gerade am zusperren aber hatte noch den Twitter-Link parat als ich den Thread hier sah. Den Teaser gönn ich mir zum Nachtisch.


----------



## Batze (3. November 2015)

billy336 schrieb:


> Auf Warcraft freu ich mich aber, nur befürchte ich, dass er unter den Erwartungen all der Warcraft Enthusiasten bleiben wird.



Wenn der Film nur halb so gut ist wie die üblichen Blizzard Trailer, dann wird es Großes Kino.


----------



## OutsiderXE (3. November 2015)

Hab den Teaser nur 25 mal gesehen. 100 (+/-) Minuten Blizzard Cinematic


----------



## Neawoulf (3. November 2015)

Das war ... kurz. Sieht aber gut aus. Ich bin zwar kein WoW Fan, die Strategiespiele hab ich damals aber geliebt. Auch einige der Bücher sind durchaus lesbar, daher werde ich mir den Film sicher auch anschauen.


----------



## BiJay (3. November 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ups... nö, dafür hatte ich noch keine Zeit. War gerade am zusperren aber hatte noch den Twitter-Link parat als ich den Thread hier sah. Den Teaser gönn ich mir zum Nachtisch.


Du hattest genug Zeit hier zu kommentieren, aber nicht den Teaser dir anzugucken? Hö?


----------



## Evolverx (4. November 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Soll das da Sturmwind sein?


Kann man mit ja und nein beantworten. Dieses Stormwind wurde ja im ersten Krieg nahezu vollständig zerstört und ist somit nicht das Stormwind das man aus WoW heute kennt. Erst nach dem 2ten Krieg wurde die Stadt wieder aufgebaut.


----------



## Celerex (4. November 2015)

billy336 schrieb:


> MMn gibt es ein paar ganz gute Spielverfilmungen: Tomb Raider, Need for Speed, Prince of Persia. aber Silent Hill gehört ganz bestimmt nicht dazu. Muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich ein sehr großer Silent Hill Fan bin und wenn die Story nicht kapiert wurde vom Drehbuchautor der Film in meinen Augen nix sein kann...



Die gute alte Sache des Geschmacks.  Was du von Silent Hill hältst, halte ich von der Verfilmung von NFS. Aber Tomb Raider und Prince of Persia sind allerhöchstens solide Filme, genau wie Hitman oder Resident Evil. Aber von gelungenen Spielverfilmungen sind sie mMn zu weit entfernt. Bei Warcraft habe ich eben die Hoffnung, dass es ein Film zum mehrmals anschauen wird und dass sich hoffentlich ein Mehrteiler ergibt.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (4. November 2015)

Also diese comichaften Rüstungen sehen an Realschaupielern irgendwie deplaziert aus. Und warum benutzen sie den Werbeslogan von Warhammer: Age of Reckoning?


----------



## Corsa500 (4. November 2015)

Celerex schrieb:


> Die gute alte Sache des Geschmacks.  Was du von Silent Hill hältst, halte ich von der Verfilmung von NFS. Aber Tomb Raider und Prince of Persia sind allerhöchstens solide Filme, genau wie Hitman oder Resident Evil. Aber von gelungenen Spielverfilmungen sind sie mMn zu weit entfernt. Bei Warcraft habe ich eben die Hoffnung, dass es ein Film zum mehrmals anschauen wird und dass sich hoffentlich ein Mehrteiler ergibt.



So niedrig wie die Messlatte bei Spieleverfilmungen liegt, qualifiziert sich bei mi rzugegebenermaßen alles, was als "solider Film" gelten kann und die Vorlage nicht ausschließlich mit Füßen tritt als gelungene Spielverfilmung (dementsprechend würde ich bspw. Prince of Persia, Hitman und Resident Evil auch in diese Kategorie einordnen).


----------



## Scytale89 (5. November 2015)

Ui sieht der Trailer cheesy aus.


----------



## Worrel (5. November 2015)

Viel zu kurze Schnipsel, um bei mir Stimmung aufkommen zu lassen oder gar das Gefühl zu vertreiben, daß der Warcraft Look zwar als Computergrafik, aber nicht als Realfilm funktioniert - mal schauen, wie der komplette Trailer morgen aussieht.


----------

